# best wine making books



## BeerAlchemist (Sep 17, 2012)

I apologize as I'm sure this has been asked a 100 times over, but my search didn't pull anything relevant. So please thoughts on wine making books that are must haves in my library. I'm not too interested in intro books, I'm looking for stuff that really gets into the meat and potatoes of making wine. Chemistry, barrel science, blending and whatever else I need to load up on...just not a recipe, history, and how to make a kit type of book.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 17, 2012)

You only need one then.

Techniques in Home Winemaking

This is my Bible for Winemaking!


----------



## photony (Sep 17, 2012)

Try this one. It's for grape wines only, but it goes into more detail about the chemistry and testing in wine making.


----------



## BeerAlchemist (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks guys...I just put the order in at amazon and grabbed Margalit's Concepts in Wine Technology and Concepts in Wine Chemistry, figure that will be a good start.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 18, 2012)

You could try our sponsor also. "Make tasty wine" It comes with like 1 year of support from a pro Napa winemaker.


----------



## BeerAlchemist (Sep 18, 2012)

Wade E said:


> You could try our sponsor also. "Make tasty wine" It comes with like 1 year of support from a pro Napa winemaker.



I'll look into it thanks


----------



## harmony24 (Sep 18, 2012)

The joy of home winemaking by terry garey is one. Very good book. I will look at another one I have. Has some great recipes also from beginners to advanced


----------



## harmony24 (Sep 18, 2012)

My other book is called winemaking by Stanley F. Anderson and Dorothy Anderson. Really good book


----------

